# Honey and lemon in hot water?



## Miss_Bump

Im ill boooooo! :growlmad:

Obv. i can only take paracetemol i had to take 1 last night as i thought i was going to die (i dont wanna take anything if i can help it) but was told that honey in hot water with lemon is meant to be really good for you in general as well as helping you fight off germs. Is meant to help with weight loss also altho im not 100% convinced on that due to the honey.

Well, i had some this afternoon and it was yummy, i think i put a little bit too much honey in but was still nice :thumbup:

Wondering if anyone has anymore infor about it?
xx


----------



## Lara310809

I dont' know why it's good for you, aside from the lemon having vitamin C, it being a decongestant, and it being a good way to detox, but I've had 4 colds in this 5 month pregnancy, and I've been dosed up on it each time. As well as apparently helping it tastes yummy.


----------



## Miss_Bump

It is yummy and its a nice change to a cup of tea (which i know can be frowned upon during pregnancy :blush:)

I put a tad too much lemon in mine today and got sour mouth :haha:
xx


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Even when not pregnant, I often drink hot water, lemon and honey in the evening just as a sort of cleansing drink if I;ve had some heavy food during the day....which of course could all be purely psychological! I think there are health benefits of some sort, just not sure what exactly! Lemon is good for you and I've been drinking this is in the cold weather to keep warm and more recently because Im in the middle of a cold too and need something soothing.


----------



## becky77

I know how you feel i feel like poo too and have been drinking honey and lemon and it does seem to soothe the throat and i dont think you can overdose lol.x Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## babybel

My MIL swears by honey and lemon and I am starting to agree! Honey has natural antiseptic/antibiotic like qualities which is what helps ESP with sore throat x


----------



## Emskins

I have also been drinking honey and lemon, takes good and feels nice on a sore throat as well.


----------



## gills8752

If you're feeling a bit fluey/coldy with a sore throat/head etc then Lemon and Ginger tea is fab for that. I always have a packet in the cupboard just in case, and it seems to ward off most colds/feeling under the weather. Ginger is great for fighting germs and is also great if you've got a dodgy tummy or feel a bit dizzy/sicky (which I often do with this pregnancy - doesn't seem to ever turn into being sick but just feel a bit rough)

Chamomile tea is good too but with lots of honey as I think it taste rank! lol


----------



## mummypeanut

Miss_Bump said:


> Im ill boooooo! :growlmad:
> 
> Obv. i can only take paracetemol i had to take 1 last night as i thought i was going to die (i dont wanna take anything if i can help it) but was told that honey in hot water with lemon is meant to be really good for you in general as well as helping you fight off germs. Is meant to help with weight loss also altho im not 100% convinced on that due to the honey.
> 
> Well, i had some this afternoon and it was yummy, i think i put a little bit too much honey in but was still nice :thumbup:
> 
> Wondering if anyone has anymore infor about it?
> xx

sounds good - i had a cold last week and it was a life saver.. I also found halls menthol losenges really helped with the stuff nose!

just be aware that lemon juice is very acidic on your teeth so make sure you swill your mouth out with water after drinking the honey and lemon to reduce the acidity. Normally i wouldnt care but given pregnancy makes ur teeth go dodgy its worth being a bit more careful xxx


----------



## Ginaerhol

i am loaded with a sinusey coldy thing and i have been having it loads to try and clear it out also with paracetamol which does not appear to be touching me :( xxx


----------



## kristen77

Tomatoes apparently have more vit C in than oranges so you could maybe try some tomatoe juice?! Also, soluble paracetamol are great for gargling with if you have a sore throat (or toothache!!). Feel better soon!


----------

